# Hedgie climbing up bars of cage?



## Madbat (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm a new hedgehog owner. I've had her for about four months now and everything is going great. However, last night I woke to loud noises and went to investigate, and found Cyndaquil doggedly climbing up the bars of her cage, over and over again. 

She's never done this before as far as I know, and I don't want her to get hurt. Maybe it was just a one-time thing, but I'm paranoid. Is there a reason she's doing this? Is she not getting enough exercise? I got her a very nice hedgehog-friendly wheel, but she never runs on it. Are there any cage mods someone can suggest? (I can't afford a new cage, and plastic tubs won't work as my cat can knock them over).

Thanks for reading! Signed, an inexperienced and worried hedgehog owner!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

A cheap temporary fix would be to ziptie some cardboard to the cage walls. I would ziptie some coroplast to the walls if it were me. Some people also weave placemats between the bars to stop climbing.


----------

